# Metalica



## dalboy (Jun 12, 2012)

Another experiment with colour done using ebonising spray and Jo Sonja paints.

This is something totally different for me but I am still playing with colour and texture.

This is 7 1/4” tall and 3 1/2” at it’s widest and made from Holly

I have tried to photograph this all the way round to show the different hues in the colours


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

awwww man do I like that...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Derek , now I'm starting to think you like showing off . J/k 

Beautiful outcome as always . Reminds me of that flip flop paint you see on cars , also referred to as chameleon


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TheCableGuy said:


> Derek , now I'm starting to think you like showing off .


let him...
he earned the right to...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> let him...
> he earned the right to...


Yes , the man has some incredible talent . Time and time again your coming up with some over the top work Derek . Wish you were my neighbor so I could learn a little


----------



## dalboy (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you guys, I just enjoy making things and try to make them to the best of my ability. Most of what I have made is through being self taught, reading books and watching video's. If I can help someone then I will always try my best to help as that is something I have always found in all of the forums that I use.
I joined here not to show off but hopefully be able to find any answers to router questions that I may have as there are many very talented people here. As you may know I use routers mainly for my toy making and have built my own table.



TheCableGuy said:


> Beautiful outcome as always . Reminds me of that flip flop paint you see on cars , also referred to as chameleon


Each colour is added separately so a little time consuming


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Excellent piece and well done.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Derek I was merely joking about the showing off part , but I keep on forgetting how things can get misinterpreted on forums with a mature audience such as this . 
We all appreciate you sharing your work with us , and you have surpassed many as you've demonstrated some very special skills . Keep em coming


----------



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

Great vase Derek. How do you apply the colors? Is it sprayed or hand applied? Did you hand carve the peddle effect on the vase, or is the separation a natural opening? It looks similar to a tulip flower.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Gracious me, but that is beautiful. Is there no end to your talent? :smile:


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

OH, boy! Outstanding, Derek.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

The vase alone is a work of art and the finish really makes it. Well done.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Derek,

Beautiful turning and the perfect piece to try out this finish.

Very well done!


----------



## dalboy (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you again guys



TheCableGuy said:


> Derek I was merely joking about the showing off part)


I did realise that:wink:



bwilling said:


> Great vase Derek. How do you apply the colors? Is it sprayed or hand applied? Did you hand carve the peddle effect on the vase, or is the separation a natural opening? It looks similar to a tulip flower.


The colour is applied by hand using the end of a paint brush and crumpled up newspaper and it is just tapped on starting from the centre of a colour working outwards which helps to fade it into the next. You do need to dab some of the paint off before starting or it will end up to thick and more of a solid colour which is what you don't want.

I hope that is clear enough


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

dalboy said:


> Thank you again guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For some one who hates the "finishing" process I think I can handle this one. Appreciate the tip.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Truly awesome!! I wish I was gifted. :crying:


----------

